

Data Center Energy Retrofits [pdf] - sampo
http://www.cs.helsinki.fi/u/pervila/phd/thesis.pdf

======
sampo
Here's funny video clip of their study, running servers outdoors.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmmfmYID1Yw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmmfmYID1Yw)

------
tunnuz
Cool, I'm about to submit my Ph.D. thesis soon as well. Good luck with that!

